# Wado Ryu, anyone have insight?



## Zenaphobe (Mar 29, 2007)

I never imagined looking into a Karate martial art, but there is a school http://www.houseofsoke.com/index.php in reasonable distance and I am interested if anyone here has any direct experience with this art and how well it works in realistic settings.

The philosophy is appealing to me, as I have aways been interested in Zen and want desperatly to begin training in a worth while system.

Any insight would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## KempoShaun (Mar 29, 2007)

Wado is a great system, and is known more as a softer circular karate system than shotokan.  Ohtsuka Sensei was a pioneer ahead of his time in combining Jujitsu with Karate.  I don't know this particular school, but the art itself is fantastic.  Have fun! :asian:


----------



## Zoran (Mar 30, 2007)

You may find some links helpfull.

http://dmoz.org/Sports/Martial_Arts/Karate/Wado_Ryu/


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 30, 2007)

As for the Wado art itself, KempoShaun has given a good description as it stands.  Basically, Ohtsuka Hironori was already well-versed in Jiu Jitsu, and learned Karate from Funakoshi Gichin, and eventually formed his own system of Wado Ryu.  

That's a most interesting Wado-based school.  I'm not familiar with the lineage, so all I can tell you is to take a look for yourself, and watch the classes with your own eyes.  

Pretty much everyone's familiar with the big names the likes of Eriguchi, Suzuki, There are many folks who formed their own Wado factions from Ohtsuka Shihan's art.  Some are fantastic, some are OK, and some could use some help.  Some were formed with his blessing, others without.  Some migrated towards the Jiu Jitsu aspect, while others migrated back towards the Shotokan aspect.  

I honestly can't give any input in Childress Sensei's methods, since I am not familiar with him.  

Take some time to speak with the senior sensei there, and if possible, with some of the students.  If you deem that the material is good, and that you honestly believe that you can get something good out of it, then by all means, go for it.


----------



## Cirdan (Mar 30, 2007)

Hmm.. I always get a little suspicious when the connection betwen MA and philosophy is being heavily emphazised. There are some other red flags too, a Soke, some of the instructors have high rank compared to time spent in the art and imagery of the cheesy "mystic" kind. However it could very well be a great club. Check it out, but don`t swallow anything whole.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 30, 2007)

Cirdan said:


> Hmm.. I always get a little suspicious when the connection betwen MA and philosophy is being heavily emphazised. There are some other red flags too, a Soke, some of the instructors have high rank compared to time spent in the art and imagery of the cheesy "mystic" kind. However it could very well be a great club. Check it out, but don`t swallow anything whole.


 
Good post! Wado Ryu was my first style and my best loved one, this seems derivative of Wado not the 'real' thing which may suit some people. the philosophy stuff puts me off but again may suit some. "Opening ceremonies" aren't my thing and I've always loved Wado for it's sheer practicality.The next thing I looked at is the merchandise, isn't $25 rather a lot for a patch (it may be just my conversions to Sterling) plus no prices, ask instructor same as the fees.
I agree with Cirdan's comment about the high rank of the instructors, Wado has three brown belt grades and you start at 10th kyu so it takes I think a bit longer to grade in Wado to other MA.
The advice of course is, go have a look, see how you feel about it!


----------



## Zenaphobe (Mar 30, 2007)

Thank you all for the advice, I appreciate the words of caution concerning the ranks vs. time spent in the art.

I have requested their fees and am awaiting a reply.  I can't afford anything too extravagent in price, so that could be the clincher even if everything else checks out ok.

I also contected this schools Sensi http://www.ironeaglemaa.com/sensei.htm but I am puzzled that the only verifiable part of the credentials was who he is studying Choy Li Fut from, nothing else hits on a Google seach.

I observed his childrens class and since he has no adult class he offered private lessons for $45.00/month.  

If things don't work out for a school, I suppose I could get DVD's and a manaquin.


----------



## blackxpress (Mar 31, 2007)

I started out in Wado and loved it.  Our dojo closed down and there wasn't another Wado school in these parts so I wound up in Okinawan Kenpo.  I like it very much but miss Wado sometimes.  The cool thing about Wado is it's emphasis on small circle Jiu Jitsu.  It's a very well rounded self defense system IMO.  Our school was affiliated with USEWF (U.S. Eastern Wado-ryu Federation).  Here is their web address http://www.wado-ryu-karate.com/ you'll find some helpful links there.  Here is a website with some really good videos of Wado katas http://www.wado-kai-karate.co.uk/  You might find it interesting.

As for the weblink you posted, that school seems kind of strange to me.  He's claiming to be a branch of Wado-ryu.  I'm not familiar with that branch.  Of course, just because I haven't heard of it doesn't make it any less legitimate.  However, Wado is a relatively new system, having been founded in the late 1920s.  The Ohtsukas are still very much involved.  Ohtsuka Sensei's grandson is the current grandmaster. He's a very young man and still travels the world holding training sessions.  I attended one in Tennessee back in November.  Anyway, my point is that there hasn't really been much branching out as far as I know.  Wado is still Wado and hasn't changed very much since the beginning.  Which is not to say that there's something wrong with the school you're considering.  It may be a very good school but, as others have said, handle with care.  

One other thing.  If you'll look at the USEWF website you'll find an e-mail directory.  Sensei Tom Stevenson is an extremely nice man and would be happy to answer any questions you might have about Wado.  Why not drop him a line and see if he knows anything about the school in question?


----------



## Zenaphobe (Mar 31, 2007)

Thank you blackxpress for the helpful suggestion, I have sent an e-mail to Sensi Stevenson and asked if he could offer any advice about the school in question.

I will post any information I may recieve here.

Zen


----------

